# Apple Krate Find



## rlhender (Jun 26, 2012)

I picked this one up today, I got it to use for trades toward 63/64 Stingray's or will trade on Coppertone Stingray


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 28, 2012)

*Apple Krate*



rlhender said:


> I picked this one up today, I got it to use for trades toward 63/64 Stingray's or will trade on Coppertone Stingray




Nice find. That bike would look great in my collection......


----------



## Slik Rick (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine too^^


----------

